# Tower of Terror: Relive the RIDE!



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Terra, this years visit was my first time riding. I loved it!!!! My daughter and I went back and rode it 4 more times. 

Because in tonight's episode, you are the star, and this elevator travels directly to............ The Gift Shop!!!!!

Thanks for posting!!!!!!!


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

This is overall my favorite ride! Everything about it is great.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

The ride is awesome. But what I love is the theming leading to the ride, how everything looks soo old and aged, Disney theming is some of the best, they pay alot of attention to detail.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

This my favorite ride at Hollywood Studios/MGM. The themeing is wicked! I wish Disney would re-consider making a theatrical movie. They are remaking the "Haunted Mansion", why not give moviegoers a ToT movie. 

BTW, great video!


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

Ah, my new favorite video of all time - it feels just like being right there again. Until next time then! Thanks Terra, that was awesome!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You're welcome everyone 

Next is a quick video of the new Happy Potter section at Universal. Loved the set designs. Very well done! The ride is also amazing. Still doesn't top Tower of Terror but what a wild ride!


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

me and mine son went on this when it was new.... That was and still is an epic ride!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Sure is! If I ever won the lottery...


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

This is also one of my favorite rides!

My first time on it, I (we) got stuck... right as the elevator makes its way to the elevator shaft (when I went years and years ago, a light would flash briefly and you'd see the wall in front of you then drop/rise) - the elevator car moved forward, you could feel the little bump so you knew we were in the shaft, and then it just stopped for about 3 minutes. Really creepy since you didn't know when it would drop. Someone lit a lighter so we could see (it was PITCH BLACK)... and it was just a wall in front of us.

That pretty much sealed it as one of my favorite rides lol. Plus I love the lobby and basement decor.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh my! The suspense build-up must have been exquisite!


----------

